# peppermint tea works!



## candra (Dec 18, 2001)

about a month or so ago i saw what I thought to be a great home rememdy for colds on this forum -- a recipie for peppermint tea (diluted).

i can't recall who posted it, but it sounded useful so I printed it for my home resource file. 

so, now I'm back to report that it really works like a charm. My sheila (white dove) started sneezing last week and I also noticed a little congestion upon closer onservation. She also wan't singing and just didin't have the pep she usually does. 

So I whipped out the recipie, made the tea and gave it to her. The results were spectacular. She was singing and hopping around the next day, full of vitality. And not a sneeze since. No congestion either.

thanks to whoever posted the original recipie. i like to use natural remedies/preventitives whenever possible.

And I'm happy to report that the whole flock here is on vinegar/wter 3 times a week now.

Thanks,

Candy


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

How bout that recipe candra? Can we have it too?


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm with Indy!









--Ray


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Hi Candra,

Would love that recipie myself! Sounds like a winner.

Terri


----------



## turmani (Aug 29, 2001)

That would have been mine, I think.

You can take a quantity of peppermint leaves (fresh is better, but dried is okay). If you use dried, a cup is adequate.

Steep that into a half gallon of boiling water and allow it to take on a tea appearence (light to medium green) and then strain the leaves out.

You can then dissolve a teaspoon of honey into this before it cools and give this tea to your pigeons if they have respiratory problems.

K.D.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

K.D.:

Yes, now that you've jogged my memory, I do seem to remember you mentioning that. I know you've covered the garlic thingy.

Are you in Scotland yet?

--Ray


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Turmani,

Thank you, that's a keeper for the medical file









Terri


----------



## candra (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, thank you -- sorry i couldn't remember the source but I'm glad I copied it down when I saw it.

Sheila also thaks you. She's a happy healthy bird thanks to peppermint tea.

Candy


----------

